# Battery/Brake Light = Bad Alternator?



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

For the past few months, I occasionally get a battery light and a brake light on when i start the truck. When i start driving it, it eventually goes away. From doing a search online, people say that means the alternator is about to die.

What brand alternators are good? How are NAPA remanufactured ones?

The truck is a 1994 4x4 with a KA24E 2.4L.


----------



## steve smith (Apr 8, 2009)

There are several tests you can do before you buy an alternator. Take it to any shop and they can check it for you. Get an oil change at any place and they will most likely do a test for you for free. It might be a bad battery thats not holding a charge or a dead cell in your battery. If it is your alternator you can most likely buy a new set of brushes for about $5.00 and fix your problem, unless you burned up your diodes. Im sure if you look around you will find a sticky or a link to tell you how to change out your alternator brushes.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

also check the connections on the battery, starter, alt and grounds for corrosion.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Nah this thing is shot guys. The ground connection is starting to get hot and melt the insulation around it. I've been smelling a rubber burning scent for the past couple of months and it got really bad yesterday.

All of the connections are clean, none of them are loose or corroded.


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

alternator is very easy to replace, theres one 15mm bolt at the bottom of the alternator, loosen it, then losen the tensioner and take the belt off, now take the connections off the alternator, and take out the tensioner and 15mm bolt and thats it


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Done. I got one from NAPA...It's a "Rayloc" remanufactured but in even has Nissan molded into the back side. I can tell it's an original Nissan Alternator made by Hitachi. $170. Problem solved.


----------

